# Ikan Koi > Koi Dealer & Breeder >  Www.feikoi.com

## Soegianto

:Director:  :Director:  :Director: info perubahan alamat web site dari www.feikoicentre.com menjadi www.feikoi.com
untuk tujuan peningkatan layanan kami.
terimakasih.
salam koi :Cheer2:  :Cheer2:  :Cheer2:

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cah_feikoi

yuk buruan gabung biar rame ramadhan sambil liatin ikan . hehehehe

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dina prima

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yancedoang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BIRR

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

> Wah seru nih, sukses terus om


seru terus om birr

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yancedoang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yancedoang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

KEEPING GROWT OUT


Taniguchi koi farm

Kunjungan feikoi 10 oktober 2016 ke farm taniguchi

Taniguchi breeder yang namanya terus melesat di jepang dan terus melakukan inovasi dengan tujuan menghasilkan ikan jumbo berkwalitas . Di indonesia sendiri namanya sudah tidak asing lagi. beberapa tahun silam banyak event diselenggarakan dari mulai growout di kongkrit pond sampai ke mudpond di indonesia dan di jepang dan hasilnya cukup memuaskan bahkan beberapa event yang diselenggarakan di strakoi bandung ikan nya banyak yang menjadi champion di berbagai koi show di indonesia dan bahkan hasil event mudpond yang diselengarakan feikoi ada ikannya yang dilirik dan di beli oleh breeder ternama di jepang untuk digunakan sebagai parrent di farm di jepang.

Saat ini kwalitas tosai yang dihasilkan dari taniguchi koi farm sudah jauh lebih baik di bandingkan beberapa tahun yang silam.hasil ternakan nya skin dan body nya memiliki kwalitas tinggi.dan standart ternaknya sudah menggunakan indukan up 90 cm . Dan hasil ternakan taniguchi saat ini sudah ada yang mencapai 90 cm.

Taniguchi dan feikoi bekerjasama mengadakan event keeping growt out dan mengajak para penghobis untuk bersamasama belajar dan menikmati pertumbuhan koi dengan keturunan jumbo blood line dengan harga terjangkau dan koi berkwalitas.

Kondisi keeping grow out sbb :

Di seleksi tosai tategoi dari taniguchi koi farm bersertifikat sebanyak 31 ekor
Ikan akan masuk ke indonesia pada bulan november 2016
Ikan akan dibesarkan di fasilitas feikoi di megamendung di kolam 70 ton sampai dengan
Koi di jual dengan kondisi :
– harga rp 4.250.000 / ekor dan harga sudah termasuk biaya keeping sampai dengan 31 maret 2017

-apabila ada penghobis yang berminat membeli pada periode sd akhir november dan ikan di bawa pulang maka ikan di jual dengan harga 3.250.000 / ekor

-apabila ikan mati ,cacat , luntur pada saat event maka ikan akan diganti dengan sisa ikan yang ada atau apabila ikan semua terjual maka akan diganti dengan ikan setara dari taniguchi koi farm

– pembayaran 100 % lunas seminggu setelah ikan datang ke indonesia

Pada akhir event taniguchi melakukan penilaian atas ikan2 tersebut dan akan mengambil 3 terbaik dan kemudian 3 terbaik akan mendapatkan fasilitas free keeping selama 1 tahun di fasilitas feikoi di megamendung.
Salam koi

----------


## dina prima

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yancedoang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Movenpick7

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yancedoang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yancedoang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yancedoang

> gak bisa om
> yg bisa di keeping ikan yg ikut acara
> kalau ikan lain mau keeping hrs byr kost


Oh gitu om, ok lah nanti nanti kalau gitu ngekost aja hehehehe kamar mandi dalam ya om

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

